
From 'dotnet run' to "Hello World" - matthewwarren
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhloQ0o5b0k
======
matthewwarren
Here's the talk abstract:

 _Have you ever stopped to think about all the things that happen when you
execute a simple .NET program?_

 _This talk will delve into the internals of the recently open-sourced .NET
Core runtime, looking at what happens, when it happens and why._

 _Making use of freely available tools such as 'PerfView', we'll examine the
Execution Engine, Type Loader, Just-in-Time (JIT) Compiler and the CLR Hosting
API to see how all these components play a part in making 'Hello World'
possible._

